# Boat Wash/Cleaning



## Christophi (Apr 26, 2012)

Needing extra work, I've worked out of the Wharf in OBA keeping Yachts for Galati, however the company I worked for went under due to the owner being a POS crackhead. 

I have all the supplies and tools for the job and I can guarantee you a spotless boat. I clean inside compartments/fish lockers, roof, bridge, hull/waterline, whiten nonskid, bird poop/rust removal and so on. I can do on call washes or set up a schedule every week/one a month etc. 

Call me or PM for prices, I'm Cheaper than most but it varies depending on size and condition. 

Chris Phillips at 256-652-6722. Out of Gulf Shores but will travel to Pensacola area. 

I can also do engine rooms and interiors. 

Help a serviceman out :thumbup:


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Bird poop


----------



## Christophi (Apr 26, 2012)

Pardon my french, "Bird Poop" I changed it. :thumbsup:


----------

